# Faint positive on FRER 3 weeks after miscarriage?



## Babyme5

Hi ladies... I'm new although I have been lurking for quite some time! I recently had a m/c that started on Oct.2, 2012. My beta was 292 at that time, and then a week later it was 105. I never went back for another blood test after that bc I figured it was going down at an average rate. I was still having pos OPK's for almost 2 weeks after the m/c and finally they went to neg. A few days later I had EWCM, took another OPK and it was positive. I'm pretty sure I ovulated (nipples were sore afterwards, as usual). My question is this: I just took a FRER (which btw was a faint positive when my beta was 9 confirmed by blood test)... and have another faint positive line, however, my wondfo tests are still negative. Do you think this could be a new pregnancy or left over from the old one? It's been 3 weeks, 2 days since I started bleeding. I did not have a D&C an miscarried naturally. I was supposedly 7 weeks but the pregnancy was actually never confirmed on US so not sure what happened exactly. All I know I that my uterus was empty at my 7 week appointment. any thoughts/opinions would be so helpful :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm not really sure, but I hope it's a new healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Babyme5

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I'm not really sure, but I hope it's a new healthy pregnancy!

Me too girl. I feel like I'm reliving the last pregnancy all over again, it's hell lol. I'm such a POAS addict. I ordered a bunch of internet cheapies but they just aren't as good as the FRER. To get a faint positive when my beta was 7 is so crazy to me. Most people dont get a blood test that early but I was bleeding so I went to the ER and that's how I found out it was a 7. I proceeded to bleed every month around the same time my period was due, so if I wasn't trying I never would've known I was even pregnant. I keep looking up online how long it takes for your beta to drop and most say 2 weeks. And mine was never high to begin with (300 3 weeks ago) so I can't imagine it would still be hanging around! Hate waiting! lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh, i am an addict too! i think i tested last month at 7DPO! I got a bunch of the Internet cheapies too, from early-pregnancy-tests.com, they are pretty good, I've always got a pretty early result on them. I don't normally buy the FRER because I go through a lot of tests...DH doesn't need to know that! Hehe!

Keep testing, and I would call your OBGYN to get a blood test! Do you have a pic of the test?


----------



## Babyme5

I got my first faint pos (with my first pregnancy at 6 dpo!!! pscyho that i was even testing that early!) No one could see the line except me and DH thought I was crazy lol. I don't have a pic of the test :/ I can see the line without really "looking" for it but it's def not a BFP. I'm just not sure if it's a "new" positive or an "old" positive. I just don't see how it would be 3 weeks later and my beta is still above 5 (I'm assuming since i have a faint pos). I have a whole bag of wondfo's. I took THREE today! I am completely crazy. I splurged and bought a 3 pack of FRER bc I feel like it's easier to monitor the color of the lines on those lol and I've already used 2 of them. I need an intervention lol. I doesn't help that I'm having all the same symptoms. Mostly just really watery/wet CM and i keep getting shooting pains in bbs near my armpits. My left ovary/side has been constantly achy since yesterday. It seems SO early for any of this to be going on so i'm wondering if that's just normal for me since I've only been off the pill for a few months. Idk :/


----------



## mackjess

I was a mess after my mc on sep 15, and I used opks after to try not to then was freaking out feeling like I was peego again. One day it felt like pms and the next like I was prego again. I was relieved finally get af, but only because I was still working with my doc on getting my thyroid meds right. Hopefully you will get a bfp.since you're trying. I know 4 women that had an early mc the first.time.then went on to have babies no probs. 2 of them I heard about after telling them what I was going through. It sucks that we have had losses but it was comforting to hear how common it can for a mc to happen but not cause any issues for having babies after one. Hope we all have good luck.


----------



## Babyme5

Yes I totally understand how you feel, I was so excited. I guess God spared me the grief of actually having it confirmed by seeing a sac (never did see one). I just took another wondfo and I see a faint line that I haven't seen before. Could be my mind playing tricks on me! Only time will tell. I am sorry for your loss as well. I'm def ready to move on and keep trying!


----------



## mackjess

That is awesome. If your frer gets darker the next day you could very well be prego. I think it's a good sign that your opks dropped to neg. It sounds like there's new hormones now for you!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Symptom wise it's actually not too early for some, because they are caused by progesterone and estrogen. In early pregnancy as soon as the egg is fertilized the body releases progesterone and estrogen. It's just the hGC that isn't released until implantation!


----------



## Abigail8673

I am in the SAME situation,. I miscarried about 6-8 weeks on Sept 17. and got a BFP on Oct 18. So far so good for me but fingers crossed we both have H&h pregnancies. Keep me updated


----------



## Babyme5

Ok the top test is 2 days ago and the bottom one is today! What do you think?!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## mackjess

The first one is hard to tell in the pic, but the second one looks like a faint pos to me! How long would it take for a bloodtest? My GP has a walk-in lab and I'm supposed to call and go in the second I have a positive.


----------



## Babyme5

Yeah the first one didn't have a line (that was yesterday's) and the bottom one is from today... So there shouldn't be a faint line all of sudden appearing out of nowhere! That was exactly how my first BFP started out. I'm still skeptical! I actually have an order to get another beta from my m/c but I never went. I'm gonna wait it out I think! Bc then if it comes back low he might say it's leftover from the m/c...


----------



## Babyme5

But that weird metal taste is back and I keep getting shooting pains on one side of my vagina lol (sorry tmi). Kinda feels like AF is on the way!


----------



## mackjess

the metallic taste is def a preg symptom. If you get a beta test that has HCG, they can't rule out if it is leftover unless they have you come back in about 4 days and see if it's rising. I'm also fresh off the pill like you are, and when I get my BFP they want to do beta and check my progesterone. I guess sometimes after extended bc use they give you progesterone to help support it. I think if you had any HCG in your blood they would want to check again in a few days. 

Going from a negative to a positive and your symptoms, girl I think you got knocked up! lol It's happened to 2 women that I know personally before they had AF again, so I know it's very possible!!


----------



## Babyme5

Well I guess I'll just give it a few days. AF is due the 31st usually but m/c started on oct 2nd so somewhere around there I think lol I really don't know. I have one FRER left and a bunch of wondfos so I'm gonna wait a few days (probably not, I'll probably use it tomorrow lol). At least I'll know I it's getting darker than I'm probably pregnant. I always wondered if I needed progesterone. I only waited one cycle after stopping birth control to try and ended up getting pregnant first try. I had a feeling something was off from day one. My first beta was a 7 then went to 65 so it rose appropriately but starts out so low. I think it had a 50/50 chance of making it. I also went to a crazy amusement park during my 2ww and I'll never shake the feeling that that ruined my implantation! Not blaming myself but I'll always wonder. Even though I haven't been trying long, it feels like forever bc I had to wait so long to get to the point where I was stable enough. I just went through nursing school and it was pure hell. I've been waiting my whole life to be a mother :/ it will happen when God wants it to I know that for sure :)


----------



## Babyme5

Plus the first time we BD every day from CD 9 to CD 21. I think it was over kill. Plus I was standing on my head for hours after lol so much work. This time I barely tried. We only BD for 3 days around ovulation.


----------



## Babyme5

I'm not even telling my husband bc "a line" isn't a line to him. He didn't believe me last time until it was blazing pink! I'm gonna surprise him this time in a cute way if I am pregnant. Haven't figured out how yet. I did so many crazy things my first time to get pregnant but it worked in guess lol. No more standing on my head that's for sure lol :/ I'm so happy I have you guys to at least tell someone and talk about it lol.


----------



## mackjess

Babyme5 said:


> I have one FRER left and a bunch of wondfos so I'm gonna wait a few days (probably not, I'll probably use it tomorrow lol).

Ha! I was the same way when I got my first BFP. We had tried not to in August because I was fighting off a really bad sinus infection, bad to the point they were talking about doing surgery to remove the infected tissue. I did NOT believe that faint pink line and it was an older test that I had had from awhile back when I thought I got prego. I went and bought 3 diff brands of tests and was going to try one of each the next 3 days.

NOT! I peed on them all that night and confirmed it at the doctor the next day still! :haha: Luckily I had a bunch of CVS bucks so it didn't cost a fortune.

I have also had the same thoughts about waiting a little bit to tell the DH this time if I get prego. Like until I get at least 1-2 appts in at the Dr. When I found out in Sept I was prego they could tell early on that it was chemical or ectopic because of my low levels. Luckily when I m/c there was no pain and ultrasound after looked good so they are doubtful it was ectopic. Since it was a chemical pregnancy they assured me that I'm less likely to have complications and could try right away.

I really hope you are BFP for yourself, and for all of the TTC'ers. It is so wonderful to see this can work for others and keeps me hopeful!


----------



## Babyme5

I am so nauseous. And that metal taste is just horrible. If I'm not prego my body is playing a very mean joke on me lol. My dr also said we could try right away. I was gonna wait but that quickly changed when I realized I was ovulating again lol. I hope everyone ttc gets their BFP too! It's such an emotional topic! It took my sister in law a year to get pregnant. She's due this week! It sees like everyone is pregnant when you're trying.


----------



## babydoodle

OMG im so excited to hear if you are pregnant! When I found out I was pregnant I tested positive and had that metal taste in my mouth BIG TIME! It was my first pregnancy symptom. Unfortunately, I just miscarried at 12 weeks 3 days...but am already thinking about when I can try again. I had a D&C to completely empty my uterus as it was not finished naturally. My bleeding lasted only a couple of days and now i am not bleeding. i really hope my cycle will be normal after all of this. We are waiting for one normal cycle to start trying again!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I could not wait that long to tell DH, cuz if something were to happen he would be upset that I didn't tell him! When I was PG with our son, he went to EVERY doc appt, I think he really enjoyed getting to hear the hb!


----------



## helloeveryone

just wanted to say good luck this month, keep us posted with new pictures when you get them.xx


----------



## Babyme5

Yeah I def want him to be at the first dr appointment since we never got to hear or see a baby the last time! It's killing me not to take the other test but I'm only 6dpo at most so it's so early. The metal taste is horrible!!! 

I'm sorry for your loss, I don't blame you for wanting to wait a full cycle. Mine was a lot less complicated so I wasn't too worried. Did you guys ever get shooting pains in your bbs near your armpit??


----------



## Babyme5

I got my first suuuuper faint pos at 6 dpo too and I swear I was only one who could see the line. I was right though dammit lol


----------



## mackjess

Oh, I wouldn't go to the actual appts without dh. They want me to do walk in labs as soon as I get another positive at home so I want to wait for the doc to confirm it. He was soooo upset last time, and I also tested at home very early. The doc immediately guessed it was going to be chemical from my bloodwork when I went to ha e it confirmed. I feel like I took him on an emotional roller coaster and it took me awhile to get him to not treat me like I woukd shatter if he touched me. He really is the sweetest thing and I'm the tough one.


----------



## Babyme5

Awwww yeah I can def see that. I haven't told DH anything either. He doesn't even know I suspect I might be pregnant. I always test way too early too, I just can't stop myself!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My DH would just know something was wrong, because I would be so upset, and I know he would be upset that I didn't tell him. If i got a strong line I would wait till he got home from work, but last month I got a couple of very faint lines that turned out to be evap lines and I didn't tell him. DH never knows when I test though, cuz I'm a test-a-holic! He would think I'm crazy! Lol!


----------



## Babyme5

Still not getting a convincing line yet on the wondfo but the metallic taste is horrible. I skipped my prenatal last night on purpose to make sure it wasn't the iron. And I'm now having an allergic reaction to my wedding ring again, which happened last time... Very strange! My skin became allergic to everything last time I was pregnant. Ugh. The wait continues.


----------



## Babyme5

Pray2bBlessed said:


> My DH would just know something was wrong, because I would be so upset, and I know he would be upset that I didn't tell him. If i got a strong line I would wait till he got home from work, but last month I got a couple of very faint lines that turned out to be evap lines and I didn't tell him. DH never knows when I test though, cuz I'm a test-a-holic! He would think I'm crazy! Lol!

How weird is this?!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babyme5

It's all bubbly and raised. Exact same thing happened last time. I googled it and found a bunch of other women got it too and just never made the pregnancy connection.


----------



## mackjess

Babyme5 said:


> Still not getting a convincing line yet on the wondfo but the metallic taste is horrible. I skipped my prenatal last night on purpose to make sure it wasn't the iron. And I'm now having an allergic reaction to my wedding ring again, which happened last time... Very strange! My skin became allergic to everything last time I was pregnant. Ugh. The wait continues.

I think you are so prego and I'm so excited for you!! About 4DPO before I knew I was going to have a BFP, I had to leave work early one day because my skin got so red and was so itchy. I doubled my claritin for a few days (I only take 5mg a day and you can take 10mg, and its baby safe) and took oatmeal baths, and had the DH rub extra moisturizing cream on me. My skin was SO sensitive too I could only wear cotton shirts and had to be careful that the cut of the collars didn't rub on my collar bone or anything.


----------



## Babyme5

Same here last time! I had to switch all of my body washes and lotion bc anything would irritate me! And last night after I took a shower my legs were itching so bad I couldn't stand myself! This metal taste is much worse now that it ever was the first time around. It made my coffee taste like tar this morning!


----------



## Babyme5

I see you are in your fertile window now!! How long have you been TTC? Not to give TMI but I heard having an O after him, not before, can greatly improve chances! That's what we did and I think it helped. Well that's what we did the first time, not this time. I also ate a bunch of Brazilian nuts bc I read it helps with implantation lol. The silly things we try, huh?! :/


----------



## mackjess

Well my ticker on here says I should OV tomorrow. I've tracked my periods on my phone app called "my days" and its saying I won't OV until Monday. Of course, it could think I had a longer cycle because of the m/c in September, but I had my first AF at my normal 28 days after the m/c and OV on CD14 after the m/c.

My OPKs haven't been positive yet and I can tell from my cervix position that I'm definitely not fertile right now. We weren't trying before I got pregnant in Aug. I had just quit taking the pill and we were going to wait until the 1st of the year to try to let my body get used to being off the pill. Now that I know I can get prego, which is the biggest part of the battle in my opinion since I have sisters that never could and adopted, we are trying for the first time this month. I've been taking prenatals, baby aspirin, and my doc increased my thyroid meds (I have a low thyroid) to help my next one stick so I am hopeful.


----------



## Babyme5

Oh okay!! Good!! It took my poor sis in law a year to conceive and her first month on femara she got pregnant! My lil nephew is due this week! They live in buffalo and we are currently living in Florida so I won't get to see him till Christmas. It's killing me. We were so excited that our kids would be so close in age but my m/c decided to take 12 weeks to happen or some odd reason. I have no clue how far it progressed! 

I'm breaking down and taking the FRER while DH is at the gym right now... Lol. I'll be back!


----------



## mackjess

Babyme5 said:


> I'm breaking down and taking the FRER while DH is at the gym right now... Lol. I'll be back!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mackjess

Don't forget the best time to POAS is the first thing in the AM. If you've been awake awhile and having beverages and peeing it can make that HCG less concentrated. Might be better to wait til tomorrow. (hahah, like I can ever do that)


----------



## Babyme5

Ugh. It won't let me upload a pic. I'll try again


----------



## Babyme5

It keeps saying the file is too large. Well the line was still there but barely! I'm still not sure :/


----------



## mackjess

Babyme5 said:


> It keeps saying the file is too large. Well the line was still there but barely! I'm still not sure :/

A line is a line. It's probably lighter since it wasn't your first tinkle in the AM.


----------



## Babyme5

It's really not a question of whether or not it's a line. It's def a line. But is it leftover from my pervious m/c?? My beta was 100 over 2 weeks ago. It went from 300 to 100 in 6 days. You think it's still hanging on?


----------



## mackjess

Babyme5 said:


> It's really not a question of whether or not it's a line. It's def a line. But is it leftover from my pervious m/c?? My beta was 100 over 2 weeks ago. It went from 300 to 100 in 6 days. You think it's still hanging on?

Did you have negative OPK and HCG tests between then and now? HCG will show as a positive on OPK if its over 25 since the hormones are so similar. (LH won't show on an HCG test at all though) 

If you had negative on both previously I would think it's a new positive.


----------



## LoraLoo

Its hard to tell, the only way you will know is getting blood work done. I do know that your body wont ovulate until your hcg is down to 0. Good luck x


----------



## Babyme5

Well I am about 99% sure I ovulated. It was exactly 15 day after my m/c too. I hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## Babyme5

I've read that you can ovulate if your hcg is low like in the 30's. I can't find a definite answer but that would help me figure this out so much!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah! That is great Babyme! I hope it continues to get darker!!


----------



## Babyme5

I think I need to wait a few days and test again. Or buy another FRER. The wondfos don't work well for me at all in detecting early! Neither did the dollar tree ones! I think I'm going to buy a box tomorrow lol. I'll keep ya posted though!


----------



## Babyme5

Here's my test from today... I had to enhance it a little!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

That line is definitely there!!


----------



## Babyme5

Ugh!! It's now 25 days after my m/c started!! I can't believe that the hormones would be hanging around this long! I just wish I knew. I have so many symptoms that I'm really getting my hopes up now :/ guess I'll test again tomorrow lol


----------



## mackjess

If it's a new baby (which I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that it is) you'd really see the line get darker every 48 hours if you're using the same brand. I'd get a box of FRERs or EPT, which everyone seems to have the best results with, and test with one tomorrow and one Monday.


----------



## Babyme5

Ugh. Still just a faint line. I took a digital too and "not pregnant". I knew it would be bc those aren't as sensitive but I bought a 5 pack so I'll use another one if my lines get darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mackjess

Good luck. What day are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Babyme5

Cd 26...


----------



## Babyme5

I'm not exactly sure when I O'd but I have a 31 day cycle..


----------



## overanalyzer

Hi Babyme! Really hoping you have more positive results/news in the past two days! I had a chemical pregnancy last week; bleeding/spotting stopped on the 25th. I've heard of people getting pregnant right away after a m/c and am secretly hoping that it could happen for me. I'm not charting BBT or going to use OPK's this cycle just for the sake of giving myself a break but still finding my mind being preoccupied with the thoughts getting pregnant. 

I've been wondering if my hormones weren't still messed up from the m/c because my boobs have been tender and every morning when waking I've had the irony/blood taste in mouth but it goes away shortly after brushing teeth or eating. 

Again, really hoping you have a good change in tests recently as just adds more hope for the rest of us . Good luck and thinking of you!


----------



## mackjess

BabyMe5- How are the tests going? Still have my fingers crossed for you the lines are getting darker. Hoping it wasn't leftover from the mc since you had negatives between now and then.


----------



## Babyme5

Hey! I was actually just going to update! The lines still kinda seem the same to me... Maybe a little darker. I'll post a pic of my one from today. So my nurse ended up calling me today and asking why I never went for my last beta. She said there is no way id still have hcg in my urine and wants me in for a beta ASAP. I'm not going at her convenience. She has already been awful to me through this whole thing. Very unhappy with the staff there. She seemed very concerned that I haven't had a period yet and thinks I could def be pregnant again. The thing is, I'm not going in this early to have my beta done so it can come back super low and then I'll freak out again. I took a digi again today and it was not pregnant so my levels are not high at all yet. I'm going to go next week I think. I told her Thursday but I really would rather wait. I've been having AF cramps all day. Ran to the bathroom a thousand times so sure I had gotten it. But nothing. So I'm hoping maybe it's implantation and my tests will rea positive soon enough :/


----------



## mackjess

I think the HCG results in the blood are higher than they are with HPT tests, so I'd think about going, and then get it rechecked next week to see if it's climbing. Did you have bloodwork at all after the m/c? 

I'm so sorry that you've had a bad experience nurse. I didn't really like my OBGYN at the women's clinic my doctor referred me to, but I love the nurses. I may stay at the clinic but change to another doctor. I have a follow up this Friday with the OB so I'll see how that goes. I had a chemical pregnancy. I understand what that is, it doesn't stick and basically passes through without ever implanting. The doctor was not sympathetic at all, gave no reassurances, and kept saying "well you were never really pregnant" to an emotional woman 4 days after a m/c. I swear if she had said that ONE more time I was never pregnant I was going to punch her in the mouth. I had a BFP on a home test AND a confirmation positive at the doctors office, plus symptoms and joy. I don't care what the technicalities were, I was freaking pregnant. Grrrr. Thank god the nurse that came in after to do my bloodwork was wonderful and full of great information, and she was also really awesome when I called in during my next AF because I was in so much pain. The doctor could learn a thing or two from her nurse!

I hope you get in to get tested soon and find out soon and that it's a BFP, and they are nicer when you go in. They should not work with women who are pregnant and trying to get pregnant if they can't be more understanding. Shaking my head!


----------



## Babyme5

Ugh. Idk why it always tells me my file is too large! It's a cell phone pic!


----------



## Babyme5

I'm sorry about your chemical pregnancy! It most certainly still was a pregnancy!!! People can be so heartless and emotionless. I sort of liked my OBGYN but absolutely HATE his nurse!! She is just the most insensitive person I have ever met. And I AM A NURSE lol so I know what she should and shouldn't be doing and how you should talk to a patient in a therapeutic way... not YELL at them when they call bc they are BLEEDING! You have a fragile, pregnant woman on the phone, bleeding and scared and you're being rude and nasty? Makes me never want to go back there ever! 

Yes I had a beta done on oct 8th and it was 105. I figured it was dropping quickly (it was 300 5 days prior) so there was no need. Plus I hated her and kinda wanted to annoy her:happydance: 

I will go back and get it done, especially if my lines get darker. I told her I had a faint positive and she said I must have a condition where my body always has HCG in it!!!! LMAO like are you serious? I've taken many pregnancy tests in my day that have been MORE THAN NEGATIVE lol. UGh I just can't stand her. Even that office brings back horrible memories. But I know if I am pregnant again that I'll get in MUCH quicker if I go back there. Otherwise, switching Dr.'s would take forever to get in as a new patient! Sucks!!! And I really post my dang picture! lol


----------



## mackjess

Lol, we need to pair up my nurse with your doctor. I swear she is a total angel! I was just surprised because I LOVE my general practitioner doctor (she is a tiny little woman with a twinkle in her eye that makes you feel like you are visiting Santa or something) and she RAVED about this OB. I was pretty excited about it until I actually saw her. She does work at one of the best women's clinics around, so I will probably stick with her if I can't change OBs.

I went back and read your first posts about the betas. And that is great you got rechecked and it was at 100. The OPKs you were taking even pick up HCG since its similar to LH and they went negative, so that nurse was smoking crack saying you always had HCG. Sheesh. I know you are trying not to freak out and get your hopes up, but I'm excited bc I think you are prego. If they quit showing up on your OPKs then your levels dropped well below 100.

Is the metallic taste still there? I can see how some symptoms could be confusing for women, like the cramps, sore bbs, but I don't see how that metallic taste could be anything else. What about your sense of smell? I could have out-sniffed my basset hound at 3 weeks.


----------



## Babyme5

Ya know its weird. I only had the metallic taste really bad for that one day and slightly again a few random times. And my body odor smells SO strong to me! Idk if its changing or I can smell it better but the same thing happened last time I was pregnant. I hope it's not a chemical :/ my stomach has been gurgling all day which was another big symptom last time for me. But the biggest symptom at all is the watery discharge I've had. I've only ever noticed that when I was pregnant. I think it's supposed to be thick mom fertile CM not clear like water. I do think I'm pregnant too but idk if its going to be a chemical bc I feel like the lines should be darker by now. Still 3 days away from my period though (roughly). I may have ovulated a day or 2 later I'm not sure bc I wasn't temping.


----------



## Babyme5

Non fertile not mom fertile lol I hate my phone!


----------



## mackjess

Mom fertile had me chuckling. Well GL, and I don't think it's a bad thing the lines are faint if it's 2 days before, especially if AF could be further out. It's hard to track after a mc.


----------



## Babyme5

mackjess said:


> Mom fertile had me chuckling. Well GL, and I don't think it's a bad thing the lines are faint if it's 2 days before, especially if AF could be further out. It's hard to track after a mc.

Well we only BD on the 18th, 19th, and 20th but my opk's were positive for 2 days so i'm not sure if you ovulate starting from the first one or second. I've read conflicting info on both so I could be a day or 2 off. Really hope they get darker soon. Even the FRER is still a squinter :growlmad:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

mackjess said:


> I think the HCG results in the blood are higher than they are with HPT tests, so I'd think about going, and then get it rechecked next week to see if it's climbing. Did you have bloodwork at all after the m/c?
> 
> I'm so sorry that you've had a bad experience nurse. I didn't really like my OBGYN at the women's clinic my doctor referred me to, but I love the nurses. I may stay at the clinic but change to another doctor. I have a follow up this Friday with the OB so I'll see how that goes. I had a chemical pregnancy. I understand what that is, it doesn't stick and basically passes through without ever implanting. The doctor was not sympathetic at all, gave no reassurances, and kept saying "well you were never really pregnant" to an emotional woman 4 days after a m/c. I swear if she had said that ONE more time I was never pregnant I was going to punch her in the mouth. I had a BFP on a home test AND a confirmation positive at the doctors office, plus symptoms and joy. I don't care what the technicalities were, I was freaking pregnant. Grrrr. Thank god the nurse that came in after to do my bloodwork was wonderful and full of great information, and she was also really awesome when I called in during my next AF because I was in so much pain. The doctor could learn a thing or two from her nurse!
> 
> I hope you get in to get tested soon and find out soon and that it's a BFP, and they are nicer when you go in. They should not work with women who are pregnant and trying to get pregnant if they can't be more understanding. Shaking my head!

I have had people tell me that too, and it so insensitive! Just like when someone says "at least it was early and not later in your pregnancy"!


----------



## Babyme5

Here is my test from today. It has definitely gotten darker as of today. Here's the kicker! My beta was NEGATIVE yesterday! My test is definitely positive so I'm stumped, however, it wasn't as dark yesterday as today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mackjess

I would be stumped too. Maybe if you go in for a beta next week?


----------



## Babyme5

I just took another first response at it was even darker a few hours later. I also took a wondfo and it was way darker than the last. I def think its a BFP. I tried to make an appointment for a few weeks and my insurance is messed up! So now I have to go get emergency pregnancy insurance. I'm gonna wait a little bit though, no need to rush. My nurse said call her back in 2 weeks if I don't get AF. I think that I ovulated on the 21st or 22nd NOT the 19th. My OPK was still pos then so I think you ovulate about 2 days later.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Babyme5 said:
 

> I just took another first response at it was even darker a few hours later. I also took a wondfo and it was way darker than the last. I def think its a BFP. I tried to make an appointment for a few weeks and my insurance is messed up! So now I have to go get emergency pregnancy insurance. I'm gonna wait a little bit though, no need to rush. My nurse said call her back in 2 weeks if I don't get AF. I think that I ovulated on the 21st or 22nd NOT the 19th. My OPK was still pos then so I think you ovulate about 2 days later.

Keep us updated!! Oh, and btw, I love your profile pic!


----------



## Babyme5

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Babyme5 said:
> 
> 
> I just took another first response at it was even darker a few hours later. I also took a wondfo and it was way darker than the last. I def think its a BFP. I tried to make an appointment for a few weeks and my insurance is messed up! So now I have to go get emergency pregnancy insurance. I'm gonna wait a little bit though, no need to rush. My nurse said call her back in 2 weeks if I don't get AF. I think that I ovulated on the 21st or 22nd NOT the 19th. My OPK was still pos then so I think you ovulate about 2 days later.
> 
> Keep us updated!! Oh, and btw, I love your profile pic!Click to expand...

I definitely will keep you posted! :) I know, I love that quote too! Keep me updated with you too!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Babyme5 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyme5 said:
> 
> 
> I just took another first response at it was even darker a few hours later. I also took a wondfo and it was way darker than the last. I def think its a BFP. I tried to make an appointment for a few weeks and my insurance is messed up! So now I have to go get emergency pregnancy insurance. I'm gonna wait a little bit though, no need to rush. My nurse said call her back in 2 weeks if I don't get AF. I think that I ovulated on the 21st or 22nd NOT the 19th. My OPK was still pos then so I think you ovulate about 2 days later.
> 
> Keep us updated!! Oh, and btw, I love your profile pic!Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely will keep you posted! :) I know, I love that quote too! Keep me updated with you too!!Click to expand...

Well, I took a test this morning at 8DPO, I was trying to wait till at least Sunday to test but the test-a-holic in me got the best of me! Anyways, I got a :bfn:, but I know it's way to early!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry about the BFN. I took one today only bc I have my first follow up at the OB today. Full on girly appt and I'm going to be invaded. =/

It was way too early for me to have a positive, but I thought I'd give it a shot since I have the early ones that are sensitive to 10miu. I really think I missed the egg this month since I OVd about 4 days later than what my tickers were saying and my DH was sick when the time finally arrived. I am so sure that I missed it that I donated blood yesterday. I'll probably retest a few times next week to be sure, but I really don't think I am this month.

Keep us posted BabyMe. Hopefully you are the first bfp on the thread and we get some more to follow!


----------



## Babyme5

Ugh. So I guess I have more bad news. My digital FINALLY came up pregnant and then I got AF! Same exact thing that happened last pregnancy! I went for a beta on the 31st before AF was due and it was a 4!!!! I have to go back monday for another one but I already know it's going to be a chemical. I thought the chances of having 2 consecutive m/c's was 5%?!!!! I'm just devastated, idk what is wrong with me but I'm clearly implanting way too late or something. I just can't believe this happened AGAIN! I'm still bleeding and my stupid pregnancy tests are still positive. Never got as dark as the control line and still aren't. I just hope this doesn't take forever to end like the last one :( Feeling really discouraged at this point since I get pregnant right away but can't seem to STAY pregnant!


----------



## mackjess

I am so sorry. When was your AF due to start? I'm so scared that if I get prego right away the same thing might happen to me since I just quit taking BCP.


----------



## Babyme5

I don't think this is very common and AF was due Nov 2nd. If I wasn't testing so early I would have no clue I was even pregnant. If you can even call it pregnant. Seems like I'm having trouble implanting or something idk! I'm so worried something is wrong but I've read that having chemicals is just so common that they don't even investigate it. Maybe I just have really bad luck. I'm going for a beta on Monday just to see where it's at hopefully it doesn't get as high as last time bc id like this to just be over with already. Again. I can't believe it happened again, I was so sure all would be fine. The funny part is that I have never missed a period since my FIRST pregnancy. I've bled every month right on time. So idk if that's different than a "clinical" pregnancy miscarriage. What do you think?? I just started taking baby aspirin and b6 since I read that helps. Who knows but it's worth a shot :/


----------



## Babyme5

I still have a faint positive FRER too but it's no way even close to the control line. At least I had a dark line at this point the last time so this one didnt take at all I dont think.


----------



## mackjess

I'm going to pray for you and keep thinking positive. Maybe it's implanting? Hoping if you test in the am or Monday its darker.


----------



## Babyme5

Anything that implants past 9 dpo has a really low chance of sticking! So I don't have much hope... I wish I got my results sooner. I've already chalked this up as a loss. It's my own fault for testing before AF was due :/


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Babyme, I'm so very sorry! :Hugs: Before I got pg with my son I had 2 early MCs too. I guess since they were so early they may be considered chemicals. But my next cycle I conceived my son, who is a very healthy 2 year old now! So I will be praying that this happens for you!! 

Ask your doc about progesterone. The specialist I was seeing when I got pg with my son prescribed me progesterone suppositories as soon as I found out I was pg!


----------



## overanalyzer

Babyme - I'm very sorry for whatwhat you're going through! :hugs: And, please do not blame yourself!!! I know it's hard to think that you wouldn't have to deal with the emotions if you wouldn't have tested early but deep down you knew (as well as many of us that have followed you) that you were pregnant . I have been debating about whether or not to test early next time too for the exact same reason, and think that if I have similar symtoms as last, I will because if I do experience another chemical, I want to be able to tell my docotor as I would feel strongly that there is an issue (maybe such as progesterone). So again, I know it's easier said than done but none of this is your fault! I will be thinking positive thoughts for you until you get clear answers and into future cycles if needed.

When did you start taking the baby asprin and the B6? I've read about that as well and have contemplated starting it but go back and forth.


----------



## mackjess

Baby- Over and Pray are right. It's not your fault, and there are things that maybe you can do for next time. I just started the baby aspirin during this cycle, so I'm almost hoping I don't get a BFP until next time. I don't think I've been taking it long enough for it to work. 

Also, I think I read in another post you are in your 30s? I'm 35, and my OB said that if I had a 2nd m/c they would start testing on me instead of waiting until 3 m/c's. I pray that I don't have to go through another one but I feel better knowing they will take age into consideration and run tests earlier if needed. My OB also wants me to start on progesterone soon as I get my next HPT positive so maybe they can do that for you. But you're a nurse, you probably already know about progesterone. Maybe you can get an appt with the OB since the nurses weren't much help and he can give you some answers?


----------

